# 2011 Chevrolet Cruze With Detached Steering Wheel Caught On Video



## gfxdave99 (Feb 26, 2011)

1. Now i see why dealers are calling owners and demanding they come in if they are in the affected VIN range

2. I love how the profanity filter here even filters H E double hockey sticks


----------



## ChevyPower (Nov 9, 2010)

gfxdave99 said:


> 1. Now i see why dealers are calling owners and demanding they come in if they are in the affected VIN range
> 
> 2. I love how the profanity filter here even filters H E double hockey sticks


I almost thought that censored 4 letter word was something else LOL
kidding

Chevrolet is so lucky that no one has been seriously injured cause of this. Just imagine driving down the freeway and the steering wheel comes off wth do you do, how do you stop without running into anyone else, anything or a ditch. 

$84 Billion well spent i see. good job GM


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

Well, I'll try the question on this thread. Don't get me wrong. I'm not a troll and I love my new Cruze. I just can't believe that a wheel can come off that easy even if the nut on the bolt would come loose. And I think in "this day and age" of the fact of YouTube psychology, how can GM think that a more detailed explanation is needed for the peace of mind of all new Cruze owners. Moreover, shouldn't we all be entitled to a free inspection and or upgrade of a seemingly questionable single bolt non wheel puller required steering wheel? 
I don't want to be the only "bugger" on this site, but I'm not going to let go of the issue. So, it seems I'll probably have to contact GM.......


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

This video was posted before... nothing new. Nothing was "caught" on video.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

robertbick said:


> This video was posted before... nothing new. Nothing was "caught" on video.


 Ok.... I'll rephrase :
The "recall" has highlighted the fact that all of the Cruze steering wheels are probably held in place by a single bolt with no other means of securing. Even if the single bolt is put on correctly, it sounds like they aren't using any other attachment process. 
So, the question is, do ALL chevys use this same single bolt method? 
Did my Cobalt? Does the Malibu? Do Chryslers? Does everybody? 
We have some Chevy people on board here, shouldn't be too big a question!


----------



## Family0 (Mar 18, 2011)

Older GM columns used 1 nut and I imagine other manufacturers do the same. 

After reading the response from GM to the NHSTA it looks like the vehicle that was in question was found to have been 'repaired' at end of line due to wrong wheel installed. The wheel was put on without a bolt. WTF were those guys thinking? The standard process on the line uses a torque monitoring gun. If you think that this stuff happens only to GM think again, I have seen enough manufacturing to know that rework processes are a huge risk.


----------



## ChevyCruzeLTZ (Apr 7, 2011)

I don't know of any vehicle that uses more than one bolt or nut to hold the wheel on, it is true that you almost never need a puller on the newer cars, could be the older ones used an interferance fit.


----------



## Cruzemeister (Mar 22, 2011)

ChevyCruzeLTZ said:


> I don't know of any vehicle that uses more than one bolt or nut to hold the wheel on, it is true that you almost never need a puller on the newer cars, could be the older ones used an interferance fit.


 Ok.. thanks! I'll take that as the anwser. Guess I'm just being a bit overreactive. I emailed the dealer to ask their opinion - no anwser yet - but I guess I'll just consider it case closed. I'm not on the recall, so I'll chalk it up to another episode of the new age Twilight Zone that is owning cars.


----------

